# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الطريقه الصحيحه لجعل موضوعك فى اول صفحات جميع محركات البحث

## GSM-AYA

ملخص الموضوع لانه يحتاج لجهد كبير جدا و دراسات كبيره جدا  لنحاول نختصر فى الموضوع للتبسيط ...   بالنسبة لكتابة موضوع او شكل الموضوع  فكرت ان اكتب هدا الموضوع لانى لقيت هنا كلمات مش مفيدة تماما بتتكتب فى عنوان الموضوع   و بالتالى مش هتكون   كلمات دليلية للموضوع لكي تسهل عملية الارشفة من عناكب جوجل   نقاط بسيطة ناخد بالنا منها لكي تبقى لينكات موقعنا دائما فى اول محركات البحث   اولا : لا تستعمل الرموز و الزخارف في عناوين المواضيع مثل   `·._.)·._.·°..:™®  انا معاك ان بيبقى شكلها جميلة و بتفصل بين الجمل و بعضها   ولكن محركات البحث لا تستحمل هذا و المنتديات ثم الصفحات التي تحتوي على مثل هذه الرموز   لا تظهر ابداً في نتائج البحث لأنه يتم اقصائها   ثانيا : الكلمات اللتي تتضاف الى المواضيع اللى مش بتفيد زى اكتر من سيرفر ... انفراد تام ...   بمساحه كام ميجا و الكلام ده كله غير مفيد تماما  يا ريت ننسى كلمه انفراد لان خلاص طبيعى ان الموقع يتميز بالحصرى دائما  و كل الزوار تعلم هذا تماما   اكتر من سيرفر اكيد اللى هيدخل الموضوع او هيحمل هيشوف سيرفرات كتير   مش محتاج تقوله الا لو كنت شاكك انه اعمى [img]http://www.**************/vb/images/smilies/boxed.gif[/img]   فى الحاله دى ممكن تقوله اكتر من سيرفر [img]http://www.**************/vb/images/smilies/bye.gif[/img]   بالنسبه للفلاشات يا ريت يتكتب اسم الفلاشه الصح فى عنوان الموضوع  وفى وسط الموضوع نفسه يعنى مثلا  فلاشه :: 1200 :: RH-99 :: V5.80  انما العنوان الغلط بيبقى  حصريا - احدث فلاشه لنوكيا 1200   وبالنسبه للافلام والاغانى والالبوم - غير ضرورى بالمره تكتب مكساحه الالبوم او الفيلم فى العنوان  ممن تكتها فى وسط الموضوع انما العنوان مش مفيده بالمره   حاول تقلل عنوان الموضوع لان متفتكرش كل ما الموضوع عنوانه كبير هيفيدك   بالعكس هيضر بالموضوع بتاعك جدا   باختصار  حط نفسك فى وضع الزائر لو انت اللى بتدور على اغنيه مثلا او فيلم  اول ما هتكتب فى السيرش هتكتب زى ما انت كاتب الموضوع كده  يعنى مثلا لو انت بتدور على اغنيه جديده  هتكتب فى بحث جوجل  ( حصريا اغنيه كذا كذا )  و لا هتكتب ( اغنيه كذا ) علطول  فبلاش نصعبها على نفسنا و على الزوار  عشان نتائج الموقع بدات تتاخر فى السيرش عشان كده مبيبقاش فى زوار فى الموضوع بتاعك بعد ما يرجع فى صفحات المجله  لانه مش موجود فى السيرش غير فى صفحات متاخره جدا مش هيلحق الزوار يوصلوا ليها اساسا  لان اغلب الزوار بيدخل على اول نتائج فى الصفحه و خلاص محدش هيدور و يوصل لصفحه 5 او 6 فى السيرش   انا حاولت الخص على قد ما اقدر و فى افكار كتير جدا بس مقدرتش ارتبها و قولت ابدا بالبدايه دى و يا رب تتنفذ لمصلحه الموقع  و اللى مش فاهم حاجه معينه يستفسر و انا اوضحها ليه او يراسلنى و انا مش همانع فى مساعدته اكيد  ياريت بلاش نغلق الموضوع هنا و نسيب مساحه للاعضاء يعرضوا افكارهم او تساؤلاتهم   اخيرا ...   الموضوع مش مبتكر .. انما هو منقول لتعم الفائده على الموقع

----------

